# fish finder issues



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Fish Finder shows good temp and depth however never gives a good reading o' the bottom. I couldn't find lexel or Marine Goop when I installed the transducer so I used clear silicon. Could it be air bubbles under me transducer?

It almost looks like an old TV where the vertical hold was messed up except that its vertical.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

could be air. atleast silicone will come off easy.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

y-hike said:


> Fish Finder shows good temp and depth however never gives a good reading o' the bottom. I couldn't find lexel or Marine Goop when I installed the transducer so I used clear silicon. Could it be air bubbles under me transducer?
> 
> It almost looks like an old TV where the vertical hold was messed up except that its vertical.


It could be. I waited until it was really warm to install my transducer last year so that the bubbles could evaporate out of the Goop as it's softer and "runnier" when warm. It worked just fine. However, when it's cold like this, the bubble don't run out and you end up with too many bubbles under the transducer.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i always had trouble with goop and silicone. the readings were never accurate. i now use vaseline.works much better. i took the yak out for the first time this season and the ff worked beautifully, with the same vaseline from last year.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What setup did you use to contain the Vaseline? Did you construct a little well with PVC or something? I gotta start collecting parts to rig up my new Revo soon.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I had air pockets when I used Silicon or 3M 5200 occasionally. It is frustrating you find out the air bubbles a week later and you have remove the glue and reinstall the whole thing. Also FF works about 5-10 months then eventually the silicon or 3M 5200 split from the hull

Now I use Styrofoam or foam well. My foam well is about 1” high (you actually need ¼-½ inch high) and is glued on the hull by using 3M 5200 (fast cure (24hr), flexible and almost permanent but still removable). Then I fill the water or Vaseline. This is the best for me. About 1/8 inch depth of water will make the transducer work fine.

On my Hobie Adventure, there are three sections of the hull, Port side hull, Center hull, and starboard side hull. These three hulls are divided by two ridges. I put the transducer on the starboard side hull next to the center hatch, right under the cup holder. This place is the useless spot on the kayak. I don’t even need a foam well in 1.5’ waves (on my Hobie Adventurer) because the place is lowest part of the kayak when I sit. I just put a foam block between the transducer and cup holder (underneath) to secure the transducer. Then I put water (12 fl oz on the starboard hull). It works beautifully. 

But I do use a foam well because I have been in 5’ wave. When in doubt (when I see the sudden depth and temp changes) I simply pull the transducer from the center hatch and put the transducer into the water. After verifying the transducer, I put the transducer back into the well and secure it with a foam block. Somehow my temp reading has been accurate even in summer.

Anyway, I suggest using a foam well with Vaseline in it. Then secure the transducer by placing a foam block between the transducer and the deck. This method surely works and workable during the fishing trip if something is not working correctly. Probably this is the only fail proof method.

Joe


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> What setup did you use to contain the Vaseline? Did you construct a little well with PVC or something? I gotta start collecting parts to rig up my new Revo soon.


i used one of those foam tubes, cut it out so the fish finder goes in snug and just filled the bottom with vaseline. i used goop to attach the foam block to the bottom of the hull. dont use to much vaseline eitherwise it will get kind of messy.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i've allways used silicone, if it pops off just add a little more on the transducer and stick it back on after cleaning again.


----------

